# Car. Torano Noventa Santiago Cigar Review - Priced Right



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a box of these on closeout for $59.95, and I am very happy with this cigar. The looks and const. is top notch, it burned perfectly. Compar...

Read the full review here: Car. Torano Noventa Santiago Cigar Review - Priced Right


----------

